

Palm Pre: 150,000 apps downloaded first day 50,000 sold in 2 days - keltecp11
http://gpsobsessed.com/palm-pre-150-000-apps-downloaded-first-day-50-000-smartphones-sold-over-first-two-days/

======
dannyr
Not impressive at all. That's an average of 3 apps per user.

I believe IPhone and Android users average more than 10 apps.

------
keltecp11
If Apple announces new Iphone today... I'm curious as to what will happen.

~~~
pedalpete
i doubt a new iphone would damage the pre app store negatively. or are you
saying if apple doesn't release anything new, it would benefit the pre?

